# Need info on intercoastal chartering



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife has expressed an interest in chartering a "power boat", maybe a trawler, and doing some of the intercoastal watertway for 4 or 5 days in April. I know this is a sailing site but I''m just happy she is interested in possibly getting back on the water. 

Can any of you reccomend an itenerary with some neat sights and, yes, even neat hotels. We would enjoy stopping along the way to visit some charming locations.


----------

